# Recommendations



## Rodders (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello, 

My circumstances are going to change soon and i'm going to upgrade my PC and get back into gaming. 

My previous gaming pleasure was Half Life series, Star Wars Jedi Knight, Star Trek; Armada and Deadspace. 

Very much a sci fi gamer. What would you recommend?


----------



## Bugg (Mar 28, 2018)

Going by the ones you've previously enjoyed it looks like your preference is for 1st/3rd person games?  The one that immediately springs to mind is Star Wars Battlefront 2, although I steered clear of it after the uproar about the loot box/pay-to-win model it employed (I believe they changed this, anyway, but I've still stayed away from it).

Others which I _have _played:

BioShock/BioShock Infinite
Mass Effect 1 and especially 2
Portal/Portal 2 (the latter is superb, especially played co-op)
Alien Isolation
Elite Dangerous
Titanfall 2
Crysis
Fallout 3 or 4
Deus Ex: Human Revolution/Mankind Divided
Borderlands 2 (bit of a loot-fest, best played in co-op)
Wolfenstein: The New Order


For the Star Wars fix there's always The Old Republic, but that's a subscription based MMO. 


If you fancy something other than 1st/3rd person:

XCOM Enemy Unknown/XCOM 2 (strategy, turn-based combat)
Endless Space 2 (4X)
Stellaris (grand strategy)
Starcraft 2 (RTS)
Sins of a Solar Empire (RTS)
Shadowrun: Dragonfall (RPG, turn-based combat)


----------



## Rodders (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks Bugg. There are a few on the list that interest me a lot.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay, so I bought myself a new PC and a Steam Account so I am about to embark on a nostalgic gaming trip.

I have downloaded the X-Wing series, Jedi Knight Series and the Half Life series.

I also downloaded the two KOTOR games, which I haven't played yet but have heard so much about.

Bugg, I will get to your list soon.


----------



## Bugg (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice!  For older games it's also worth checking out GOG.com as they are sometimes better than Steam at getting them to work on newer versions of Windows.  They've got a Steam-type client, too: GOG Galaxy

I got the first KOTOR off there for £3 a few weeks ago.  I've played it before but never finished it so I figured 'why not?' 


ETA:  Oh, one thing I completely forgot is that there is a free-to-play option in The Old Republic MMO (details here: https://help.ea.com/en-gb/help/star-wars/star-wars-the-old-republic/swtor-free-to-play-faqs/).


----------

